# How to tell someone no?



## ShowJumping_lily (6 June 2018)

I was riding out with my little sister ( mum was at home as her horse is lame) and there is a pub called the dog and partridge and we always canter along the grass outside it and we stopped and the end to let lily(my current pony ) and Alfie (my old pony now hers) have some grass and then to tourist ( a man and presumably her daughter) of about age 40 (dad) and daughter ( 10-11 ish) and the dad send can my daughter ride your horse ( he said this to me ) and lily is not a beginners ride if I was to let her on her she would get hurt -lily may well buck or bolt or rear ) so I said lily isnt a beginners ride and then her dad snapped well put her on the little brown pony  ( Alfie ) and I said he isnt a beginners pony ( he is very cheeky and will buck sometimes ) and I was getting annoyed and said  he isnt either  he continued to shout and get annoyed at ya until Gary ( a horse owner from up the road ) came and told him to leave us alone and take his daughter with him and we went off - this happens a lot in Sandwith (not usually to this extreme and I love it hear its my home and we have the stables here with our 7 family horses but it can ruin a ride when you get rude tourists) but we are on the coast to coast trailer so we get people jumping over the walls coming in the arena onto the yard with out permission any idea how to stop this ?


----------



## 9tails (6 June 2018)

They're taking advantage because you're a kid.  If anybody comes onto your property starting shouting loudly "MUM, DAD" and don't stop until someone comes.  Get hysterical, it usually frightens people into legging it.  

While out riding, just ride off telling the rude tourists that they're private horses not for public use.


----------



## ShowJumping_lily (6 June 2018)

Thanks &#10084;&#65039; It&#8217;s nice having people who will help


----------



## Auslander (6 June 2018)

I wouldn't even say "He/she isn't a beginners ride", as that implies that you would consider letting a complete stranger ride your pony. I'd just say "She can't ride them, but she's welcome to give them a pat".


----------



## ShowJumping_lily (6 June 2018)

Ok thanks ( I would never consider letting a stranger ride my pony but me being a child I couldent think of what to see) and thanks also how do you upload a photo for your profile


----------



## Pearlsasinger (6 June 2018)

ShowJumping_lily said:



			Ok thanks ( I would never consider letting a stranger ride my pony but me being a child I couldent think of what to see) and thanks also how do you upload a photo for your profile
		
Click to expand...

Make sure that your parents know about the incident.


----------



## Ambers Echo (6 June 2018)

Sorry this happened to you. I am always amazed at how adults treat children. My kids often walk our dog and I can't tell you the number of times randomers tell them off or otherwise hassle them for no reason at all! Not in a stranger danger way but in an 'I'm an adult so I can order you around' kind of way. 

I am glad  you would never let anyone ride your pony. If you can't think of what to say just be blunt. A simple: "no sorry you can't" or "sorry they are privately owned and we never let other people ride them". Then act like a broken record and just repeat as needed. "No, sorry. No you can't' etc. You don't need to justify it, you don't need to explain. Bottom line is he had no right to even ask you let alone argue about it.


----------



## KHippo (6 June 2018)

"Yeah sure, can I borrow your car?" usually makes them think...


----------



## ShowJumping_lily (6 June 2018)

Ok thanks - i told my mam and she said to say &#8220;can I crash your car into a ditch&#8221; if they ask &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Caracarrie (24 June 2018)

I was out with my mare and we stopped so that some children could stroke and pat her. Before I could blink, one of the mothers picked up her small kid, about 4 years old and dumped her on my horse's back behind the saddle.  I quickly told the stupid woman to get the kid off as it was potentially dangerous, but it was obvious she didn't believe me. If she had done that to my friend's pony mare, the kid would have been launched into orbit as she had a bucking spot in that same place.   Not only was the mother thick, she was also incredibly rude to just do something like that. Ignorance is no excuse.


----------

